# Alpine 3554 question



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello all, my Alpine 3554 50x4 keeps loosing it's connection to the remote turn on lead. It's not an external problem and was wondering if anyone else ever experienced the same thing. I am running the amp bridged into 2 - 4 ohm channels right now. I did notice this morning when I got to work the amp was very hot, and in comparison my PPI 2200 was not even warm. Wonder if it may be some type of a thermal protection kicking in?? When the amp does shut down it only lasts about 2 to 3 seconds than comes right back on. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Sounds like protection. Usually if you can hardly hold your hand on it that is around the temp they shut down. I run a fan on near any old amp I run unless it is out in the open.


----------

